# Hey Everyone =D



## Angelic

Hey Everybody =P I just stumbled on this site a halfhour ago. Had no idea there was a forum specifically for the GTA area =o

I'd say i'm fairly new to fish. I had a 10 gallon when I was fifteen and then dropped it till about four months ago (I am 19 now) I've been doing alot of reasearch and about a month ago I started cycling a 100 gallon.

I'm planning on doing an amazon biotope, like a flooded river theme (overdone I know) It's so pretty though. I'm planning on putting angels and discus in it aswell ;D

Since i'm already making an intro thread. Has anyone been to the waterdown legion hall fish auction before? Wonering if it's worth going to ;P
Sorry for ranting X3









Oh, and here's the only fish I have right now >w< But I love it's stripes.


----------



## bob123

Welcome to the forum, yes the auction is a good one to go to always lots of fish and equipment. By the way Hamilton has a fish club that is very good too.


----------



## DaFishMan

Welcome to GTA 

Amazon / SA is my fave but I will admit a weakness for Asian plants too.

Having researched the topic before (I wanted to do it), I'd advise not to mix angels and discus, although it's been done. It there's any problem between the two, it will be the discus paying the price.


----------



## Angelic

hmm, I guess i'll rethink the whole idea of putting them together =( Iheard about the hamilton aquarium club a little while ago. Maybe i'll check it out ;P


----------



## Fish_Man

Allo and welcome


----------



## Ciddian

Hi and welcome!


----------



## bob123

If you google Hamilton Aquaria Society it will give you details. Sorry you just missed their Sept. meeting.


----------



## pat3612

Hi and Welcome


----------



## Angelic

I've look at their site a few times  Maybe I should join.
Thanks for the welcomes guys ;D


----------



## Holidays

from 10 to 100 gal that's a brave move  heh


----------



## gucci17

welcome! I had an angel like yours that was over 10 years old but passed last year.  

Nice start though


----------



## Tbird

Welcome to the site!! Lots of helpful people on here.


----------



## dl88dl

Welcome to GTAA 

BTW I have kept Altum angels with Discus before without any issues only at feeding time there were some chasing around but that is normal with these fishy. I just got back into Altums again and thinking of getting some Discus again lol


----------



## Angelic

Holidays said:


> from 10 to 100 gal that's a brave move  heh


Yeah I thought so too =P What happened was a 100 gal with wooden stand and all accesories(except heater) and gravel was on sale for 150. So I didnt want to pass the offer for something smaller that was sold for the same cost.

I was worried about it at first but Idon't regret it at all. The fish swim around differently if that makes sense. Like they arent trapped XD lol


----------



## Angelic

dl88dl said:


> Welcome to GTAA
> 
> BTW I have kept Altum angels with Discus before without any issues only at feeding time there were some chasing around but that is normal with these fishy. I just got back into Altums again and thinking of getting some Discus again lol


Well thats good to hear =P Honestly I've heard 50 percent say its fine and 50 say no. So really I may just see what happens and if the angels get to agressive either get another tank or rehome them. Either or depending on which I prefer


----------



## Holidays

Angelic said:


> Yeah I thought so too =P What happened was a 100 gal with accesories and gravel was on sale for 150. So I didnt want to pass the offer for something smaller that was sold for the same cost.
> 
> I was worried about it at first but Idon't regret it at all. The fish swim around differently if that makes sense. Like they arent trapped XD lol


makes sense  I'd do the same thang. And yes, its good to give the discus alot of swimming space, they will swim around instead of being so passive. If you are planning to add a few plants just make sure they don't take away alot of space.

last but not least post some pics.

Here is mine:


----------



## Angelic

I dont really have much to show as of now =P I bought alot of plants I probably wont be keeping and i'm thinking of changing the substrate to something more natural looking. Any ideas? 

holiday- your tank is so pretty. I hope mine will look that nice when it's done =o


----------



## dl88dl

Angelic said:


> I dont really have much to show as of now =P I bought alot of plants I probably wont be keeping and i'm thinking of changing the substrate to something more natural looking. Any ideas?
> 
> holiday- your tank is so pretty. I hope mine will look that nice when it's done =o


If you want natural looking substrate then go with construction/river sand they are by far the best sand to use but cleaning those sand are not easy. I use to use these sand with Malawi cichlids to mimic their lake's biotope but have switched over to Altum angels and tetra and they look good with these sand.


----------



## Angelic

dl88dl said:


> If you want natural looking substrate then go with construction/river sand they are by far the best sand to use but cleaning those sand are not easy. I use to use these sand with Malawi cichlids to mimic their lake's biotope but have switched over to Altum angels and tetra and they look good with these sand.


Where woul I get either of these sands and do you know the approximate cost?


----------



## dl88dl

Angelic said:


> Where woul I get either of these sands and do you know the approximate cost?


They are very cheap to buy and any building stores like Home Depot, Rona etc. less than $10 for 100lbs. The last time I got some was $6 for 100lbs There are 2 types of construction sand...stay away from the grey color ones and get the natural tan color ones which are river sand but you have to give it a good thorough wash but it is worth it since these sand has good variation grain size therefore it will not compact as easy as the other sands.
I been using these sands for a long time now and they seem to work nicely for me


----------



## Angelic

10$ for 100 pounds!? Thats ridiculously cheap! =o I'd rather have something tan looking anyways since i want it to look more natural :3 I think I may go out and get some this weekend =P


----------



## Holidays

Angelic said:


> I dont really have much to show as of now =P I bought alot of plants I probably wont be keeping and i'm thinking of changing the substrate to something more natural looking. Any ideas?
> 
> holiday- your tank is so pretty. I hope mine will look that nice when it's done =o


I got my natural substrate from big als, it was 20$ fro 25lbs bag. 2 bags/50lbs are more than enough to cover 48X16 footprint, it should be enough to cover48X18 too.


----------



## carmenh

Check Hamilton Builder's Supply, too. They have samples out of the sands and gravels they sell (at least the Burlington one does) so you can get a good idea what you're getting... I don't remember pricing, it was eons ago that I bought stuff, but I remember thinking I'd been undercharged


----------



## gucci17

Use planted tank's substrate calculator.

That will give you a better idea on how much sand you will need.

Substrate Calculator


----------



## AquaNeko

*Welcome welcome!*

Welcome Angelic. I just checked your profile. Sweet you like video games. You'll totally jive with me and a few people here for sure 

Don't forget our Buy/Sell/Trade area here. We're all friendly here and don't bite. Well at least I don't bite and I'll say that up front.  Can't speak for the others here.


----------



## Angelic

AquaNeko said:


> Welcome Angelic. I just checked your profile. Sweet you like video games. You'll totally jive with me and a few people here for sure
> 
> Don't forget our Buy/Sell/Trade area here. We're all friendly here and don't bite. Well at least I don't bite and I'll say that up front.  Can't speak for the others here.


Thanks for the welcome  Yeah, I play tons of videogames and I briefly saw on one thread people talking about bioshock and I was like -gasp- =o They like videogames too ;D


----------



## AquaNeko

Angelic said:


> Thanks for the welcome  Yeah, I play tons of videogames and I briefly saw on one thread people talking about bioshock and I was like -gasp- =o They like videogames too ;D


Yah you and Bumbleboo are ones I know that are into bioshock. I've seen the cosplay but not played the game. If you like Fallout 1 & 2 and SNES RPG's then we gotta gather everyone into a gameathon. I gotta say, love your avie pic. Thou art cute.


----------



## Angelic

AquaNeko said:


> Yah you and Bumbleboo are ones I know that are into bioshock. I've seen the cosplay but not played the game. If you like Fallout 1 & 2 and SNES RPG's then we gotta gather everyone into a gameathon. I gotta say, love your avie pic. Thou art cute.


I also played fallout games :3 and did you say.. cosplay  If you like cosplay then you have went up in awesomeness ranking lol 

oh and thank you X3 hehe


----------



## AquaNeko

Angelic said:


> I also played fallout games :3 and did you say.. cosplay  If you like cosplay then you have went up in awesomeness ranking lol
> 
> oh and thank you X3 hehe


Come to think of it. You do look familar. Do you cosplay? Do you go to conventions?


----------



## Angelic

AquaNeko said:


> Come to think of it. You do look familar. Do you cosplay? Do you go to conventions?


Nope but i`m gonna go next time to anime north with my friend whos been going for the past few years 
I`ve never been cosplaying. I want to though T-T


----------



## AquaNeko

Angelic said:


> Nope but i`m gonna go next time to anime north with my friend whos been going for the past few years
> I`ve never been cosplaying. I want to though T-T


You should give it a try. You have that 'works with any character' look to you. That is a huge advantage as you can pick a lot of characters to try out from simple to elaborate outfits.


----------



## Angelic

AquaNeko said:


> You should give it a try. You have that 'works with any character' look to you. That is a huge advantage as you can pick a lot of characters to try out from simple to elaborate outfits.


Yeah =P Im for sure going next year


----------



## AquaNeko

Angelic said:


> Yeah =P Im for sure going next year


I vote you do PC game McGee's Alice.


----------



## fish_luva

welcome to the group and enjoy!!!!


----------

